# Hi!



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi, I'm Nat, and over the past week or so I have fallen hard for rodent critters. I've never been a rat/mouse person before, probably because I went along with the stigma attached to mice - that they are vicious, smell, bite and do nothing but defecate everywhere! But ever since I went to the local pet shop with my friend (dannii on this forum) and had a look at all the beautiful mice and rats (and chinchillas and degus... ) there I'm in love!

After talking to my mam about it I found out that she used to own mice herself when she was younger and is more than happy to allow me to have two girlies in my room - provided I take care of them myself and make sure they are well looked after. Now we're just in the process of persuading my grumpy old landlady if she'll allow us to go ahead and buy them. It's very unlikely she'll say yes but my mam is so adamant that she's prepared to tell some little white lies on my behalf! So fingers crossed! (I will cry if she says no outright though, I'm so dead-set on them. )

Even though I'm a newbie at all this, I've been looking on these forums for quite awhile to see the best way to spoil my hopefully-near-distant-future girlies (sadly tracking down a nearby breeder has proved inefficient), so I kinda have an idea of how to take care of them. And as I say, I adore mice now - so even if my landlady does decide to be evil and deny me two beautiful baby girls in my room, I'd still love to hang around here!


----------



## Sylvi (Oct 13, 2009)

Hiya  Lets hope you will be allowed to have some! Where abouts are you in case someone with some for sale lives nearby?


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

Sylvi said:


> Hiya  Lets hope you will be allowed to have some! Where abouts are you in case someone with some for sale lives nearby?


Hi  I live just on the outskirts of Darlington in County Durham (North East of England). The sad thing is only this row of houses are 'no pets allowed' in the estate I live in - you can regularly see roaming cats and many people in the neighbourhood walking their dogs. They don't know how lucky they are!

I know a lot of breeders are from the south though and I can't travel too far; I don't think my parents would be prepared to drive to somewhere more than a couple of hours away for mice. Which is sad because the more I think it over, the more I'm probably going to have to get pet shop mice. But I'm still holding out to come across a nearby breeder at some point...


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Nat


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi julie and dom, thanks for having me


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Greetings and welcome!


----------

